# crowds got you down? Taylor will fix ya up



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

tired of fighting the masses at Shoshone? bored with repetitive low-flow Upper C runs with ten thousand of your closest friends? had enough of bumping elbows and dealing with crazy land owners on Foxton/Waterton?

your salvation to this all lies on the other side of the mountains, in the form of the Taylor River. 250 cfs of crisp, clear, cold mountain water, pouring through loads of fun, non threatening, but oh-so-boofable rapids. it may not be hard, but its some of the best 250 cfs you will boat this time of year. had a blast yesterday with a solid crew, boofs, splats, surfs, holes. oh, and did I mention it is uncrowded? we saw one other group taking off, but on water we saw ZERO other groups.

current word is 250 until August 1st....however there have been rumours of more water calls coming in from the Uncompahgre Valley (they own Taylor Reservoir) so there is a very real chance that 250 will stick around until possibly Sep 1.

I know its a bit of a drive for some people....but trust me, if you're over the crowds elsewhere, it's worth an extra hour in the car. come, camp, make a weekend of it. give me a line and we'll go boating.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

I bet the people who call this their home river run are gonna kill ya for advertising their secret piece of heaven ha ha..... Gonna have to check it out, thanks for the beta!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

its been my home river for the past 27 years so i think i have room to advertise...

and it doesnt really matter, when i said we didnt see anybody, that meant locals too......so even some other locals are ignoring their home river too


----------



## ChrisW (May 11, 2005)

yetigonecrazy said:


> its been my home river for the past 27 years so i think i have room to advertise...
> 
> and it doesnt really matter, when i said we didnt see anybody, that meant locals too......so even some other locals are ignoring their home river too


I want in today... Coming from Lafayette. Let me know your availability Chris at sportainability dot com


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

What about all the no trespassing business? I've wanted to do this stretch, but stayed clear as I've read several posts here saying watch out for the private land owners.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Trespassing? Ummmmm..... Aren't you a pirate?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

That may be true, but doesn't mean I care to pay up to 5G's or 2 years in the clink. The wife might not be happy with me on either.

American Whitewater - Colorado River Access


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

yesimapirate said:


> That may be true, but doesn't mean I care to pay up to 5G's or 2 years in the clink. The wife might not be happy with me on either.
> 
> American Whitewater - Colorado River Access


It's simple, really. Just don't touch any rocks!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

Kit gave a detailed description of the access issues here:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...close-river-to-public-28511-2.html#post169703

In 2011, I floated from Lodgepole to New Gen at high flows ( 400 dam, 1300 Almont ) and didn't have to portage any drops or bridges. No landowner was present.

At current dam release of 245, flows above New Gen are below minimum. The conflict that Kit doesn't mention is from the homeowner at the bridge below Initiation. That's the long rapid after Todd's Slot and the raft launch. If you get out of your boat near the bridge the sheriff will be called and meet you at the takeout. Last year he was understanding with our group due to us having a swimmer.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I would advise any one going through that private land stretch to record the whole section on a head cam to cya.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

OK, there's some confusion here, so let me clear things up.

The stretch we did is what is called the ''Upper Taylor'' in the commercial rafting biz. This run is from a semi-developed access that the commercials use at a pool above Initiation Rapid and below Tod's Slot. The Slot is on public property and you can safely scout/film/safety/portage this drop. You can put in several hundred yards up stream at a discreet put in called ''NewGen'' (for a nearby sign explaining a new generation of trees post-wildfire), and run a stretch of awkward but fun class III-, this is all public too. Below The Slot there is a short stretch of moving flat, then the ''developed'' access is on the left, and then Initiation Rapid starts shortly below. This is where the private property starts. For the next few rapids (Trainwreck, The Squeeze, Phil's Flume), this priv prop continues. When the river finally comes back to the roadside, the private ends and then it stays public to SouthBank access, which is a fully developed USFS access, which is the commercial take out. This run gets boated on the regular, and is the ''standard'' run for many in the area. The landowners around Initiation are a frowny sort of bunch but I've never heard of serious problems through here. Beyond that you shouldn't encounter any other problems on this stretch.

Now, about the crazies. The stretch upstream, from Lodgepole CG to the new Gen, is through private property, and I've heard stories of people being hassled big time, with law enforcement involved. I've also heard people say they boat it just fine. So i don't know, roll of the dice. This private ends at the new gen put in.

From South Bank river access down it gets first into the area of the Harmels Resort, who are not friendly, and then it gets into the Wilder, who are the people centered in recent conflicts. Three miles below this is the lower Taylor.

If you come down, you can run just the ''upper'' and be just fine.


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

If you look at the 2010 thread, there's a report of gun being pointed below Initiation.

I think the sheriff has pacified the landowner near the pedestrian bridge by responding to their calls. So again, if you get out of your boat near the houses below Initiation expect to see the sheriff at the takeout.


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Crowds, there were no crowds on the Numbers this weekend. We had the guy at initiation, pull his gun on us two years ago, trying to help a swimmer, he is an unhappy nut case.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Chief Niwot said:


> Crowds, there were no crowds on the Numbers this weekend. We had the guy at initiation, pull his gun on us two years ago, trying to help a swimmer, he is an unhappy nut case.


Maybe he was pissed that you were using a canoe paddle to kayak......you might be the nutcase!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

thats unfortunate, im really sorry to hear that. ive had groups run into problems in initiation before and never had an issue. we had to evacuate a girl with a broken ankle one day too, they were friendly and willing to help.

if my networks are correct, im under the assumption that the whitewater resort (the one on initiation) recently sold. the new owners are the same who redeveloped the old Irwin Lodge in CB into the new CS Irwin operation. Younger, more forward thinking. So i dont know. Sounds like there have been good and bad encounters. Lets hope some new owners did buy it and that they have a better attitude.


----------



## crowboy (Jun 29, 2009)

That's my hood (well, Spring Creek just around the corner), and yeti is accurate in pretty much everything. I can't verify the CS Irwin connection. The upper section is what the commercial rafts run and to my knowledge there haven't been any major issues recently, though the fisherman always seem salty. The lower section below 5 mile is a nice quiet float, rented IK's are down it every weekend.

The headcam sounds like a great idea. There's a lot of negative press I hear that I don't completely believe, it would be good to get the video story to either help the sheriff deal with the nutjobs or start convincing more people to boat this great stretch.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Thinking about heading to the Taylor next weekend, and this thread assuaged most of my concerns, so thank you.

What is the minimum for a 14' SB? What do the commercials typically run it down to? Also, where is the put-in above Initiation? Signage, mileage, anything to get me there without treading mistakenly where I shouldn't be? Thanks.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Are you paddle rafting or oaring? Oaring is not really advised....the commercials (paddles only) run it down to 250, that's why the flow is what it is.

Theres two put ins above initiation, the first is just up the road like 100 feet, and it is unmarked and is not raft friendly. The next put in is called new Gen and is about 200 yards past initiation put in. This isn't that easy for rafts easy, you have to hike a short distance through the trees to reach the river.

I've heard rumours that there is a new tree down across the river a short ways below this put in, can a one confirm this?


----------



## DontFollowMe (Jul 2, 2010)

Can confirm that tree. Wouldn't advise goin to new gen with the raft. Commercials are runnin 14ers but plan on there being a few slots your not going to fit through cleanly. Definitely worth your time though. It's a short run. Think laps


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Taylor river..... Paddled it for 20+ years...... Swimmers of all kinds... No guns or sheriff was ever seen..... A gem for sure..... I learned everything on that river....ps....oh the mighty gunny!!!!! Praise it sing it.......the lord hath giveth......the lord hath not taketh away...... Sing it..... C.BLACKMORE420CB


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Praise and sing to the Uncompahgre valley water users. Without them we wouldn't enjoy any of our low water salvation runs

Also, going Sunday.... if you come remember, In the monsoons here, so clear early rain afternoon. I like to launch about 11:30ish......


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Theres two put ins above initiation, the first is just up the road like 100 feet, and it is unmarked and is not raft friendly. The next put in is called new Gen and is about 200 yards past initiation put in. This isn't that easy for rafts easy, you have to hike a short distance through the trees to reach the river.


This sounds confusing. Don't you mean there are 2 "put-ins" above "The Slot"? Because the commercial launch is like 100 ft above Initiation and has excellent access for a raft. I wouldn't suggest taking a raft through The Slot...at least at current flows.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Pardon me, I can totally see how you're confused.

I meant there are two put-ins located above the standard, commercial access that is directly above Initiation Rapid. When I said ''above initiation'', it was a common occurance of just referring to that access by where on the river it accesses. For example, me n my fellow local swim team chapter members just say, ''put in at initiation'', or ''lets put in at slot today.'' Once in a while you hear ''fuck it, lets just send it from new Gen today''. 

If you're trying to find a put in below initiation, its private property for almost a mile as the river stays tucked away from the road for a minute through some good drops. When the road comes back to the riverside is where the public starts, although access is shitty there, and most other places from there down.

So, break it down...

New gen, or the highest on the ''upper'', gets you holy mirolli and suicide rock rapids, and currently a strainer tree too. My friends told me last night its easy to portage.

Slot put in is below those rapids but above the slot. Its not really accessible at the moment due to construction.

Initiation Putin, or the commercial put in, is below the slot, but above initiation. Motivated boaters can hike for five minutes and run the slot if desired but you're not committed.

Hope this helps clear sum shit up


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Heading to Gunny this weekend. I really haven't been in the area for recreation purposes before. Any good camping spots you are willing to share with us out-of-towners? Any good kid runs or beginner SUP runs in the area?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

rivermanryan said:


> Heading to Gunny this weekend. I really haven't been in the area for recreation purposes before. Any good camping spots you are willing to share with us out-of-towners? Any good kid runs or beginner SUP runs in the area?


There is great camping up and down Taylor Canyon. However, they are all developed campgrounds with no dispersed camping and lots of Texans. I would suggest going up above Taylor Reservoir for camping. There will still be lots of Texans, but many more options. Dinner Station is a particularly nice campground on the banks of the "Taylor Park Run".

The lower Taylor above Almont and the Gunnison from the confluence with the East down to the town of Gunnison is an acceptable beginner/kids run. The lower East is also a good option, but not running.


----------



## jeffsssmith (Mar 31, 2007)

Commercials are running 13's, 14 would be large for that level


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Any word on whether the water will hold beyond August 1? Been hoping to get Riley down on that, but its not happening before next weekend at the earliest.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Looks like the release was dropped to 200cfs judging by the gauge. Sounds like it is still runnable at this level. Anyone know if this is temporary or if it will be 200 all weekend? Thanks.


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, called Uncompahgre Valley Water Users Association. Dropped to 200 this morning and will stay there until the end of August. Was hoping for 250 this weekend :-/


----------



## calirado (Feb 11, 2010)

Ran the "Upper" yesterday (235 cfs) and had a blast. We took my 11.5' Puma and a Hyside "shredder". Didnt get stuck at all. The road construction will add an hour-1.5 hours onto your run (short run). We we had to get to work so we hitched a ride back up (thanx dudes from the Fort. for the ride we owe you a beer!) Great run, a little comerc. action so get there early! Enjoy!


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the beta in this thread everybody. It helps clear things up for us out-of-towners.

We are looking at doing one or two laps Saturday if anyone would like to join us. Leaving DGO early, so probably be at the put in at 10 or 11 for lap 1.

How long do the upper and lower take at 200 cfs? Hoping to do some climbing after boating so would you recommend New Gen to South Bank twice, or just do one long lap down to Almont?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

headfallenasleep thanks for calling. Always nice to hear some official confirmation....


However, not nice to year about the drop. Guess things are just too dry.

Still.............. 200 ish cfs isn't the end of the world either. Its the low side of good but still good. Only one or two scrapey parts. A few random rocks will be tagged but nothing serious. And its here through august so, cheers to that!

kayaker we are going to be meeting up around 10 30 at south bank, the takeout, for an 11 o'clock run. Would love to team up and BOAT. Not sure abut a second lap, been good rains each afternoon and its supposed to be wet this weekend, so mornings are the choice. A lap with proper safety and time to play should take a couple hours or So. You can delay it out if you stop a couple times for, ahem, nature admiration sessions. Be ready for construction in the canyon. The lower is extremely technical at this flow, in a tedious, aggravating sort of way, not a good sort like the upper. I'd advise skipping. The middle (south bank to five mile) is fishing check dams and private property, and low quality at best right now. Thumbs down. We usually put in or around the slot or initiation, if you want to put in at new Gen be aware of the tree mentioned above. Lots of good climbing


----------



## yakr (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeti, sounds good. Unless the construction is a major delay we'll see you around 10:30. I'll PM you my # just in case.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet. I will be there with 3-4 other paddlers as well. I'm not too concerned about the reduced flow, it will still be good fun.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Should be some good rock smashin n splattin n boofin and scrapin. And an occasional good hole to fill with your boat


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

My girlfriend and I did New Gen down to the North Bank cammpground Saturday after shredding Doctors Park. What a birthday! I would echo what was said above. New gen down to the slot was rough. Pretty boney, the fish check damns were definitely on the low side of runnable and there were a lot of strainers. All of the straners had plenty of sight distance for appropriate manuevers/portaging. I would definitely reccomend slot or initiation down at this level.


----------

